# Remember Me?



## BPicasso (Jun 29, 2016)

Greetings old friends-

I've been away for some time now. I was quite an active writer here three or four years ago, my stories are still posted in mostly the erotica archive. I'm considering making a return to writing and posting here. My ego, however is wondering if anyone even remembers me? 

Blame Picasso aka Casso, aka BPicasso


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome back -- I certainly remember that name!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 30, 2016)

Me too, welcome back!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 1, 2016)

I recall that username. Hi.


----------



## Joker13 (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome back!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello There, I like your stuff its been awhile welcome back.:bow:


----------



## LumpD (Jul 7, 2016)

That would be great news! Welcome back!

LD


----------



## Coop (Jul 10, 2016)

Of course I remember your stories! Hotel New Orleans was one of my favorites! Do you plan to continue it?


----------



## BPicasso (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey Coop, anything is possible.


----------



## azerty (Jul 10, 2016)

Your stories are very nice. Thank you


----------



## BPicasso (Jul 10, 2016)

azerty said:


> Your stories are very nice. Thank you



No sir, thank you for reading my stuff!


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 12, 2016)

Huge fan, actually! I think I discovered your morphs first on some Yahoo Group and was pleasantly surprised when I read your writing and found it to be quite good.

Please come back!


----------

